# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  > Маршрутизаторы (routers), модемы xDSL  >  ADSL-модем с Wi-Fi

## Matias

Я абонент Домашнего Интернета МТС. Сейчас имеются два устройства:
1. ADSL-модем *Zyxel LAN*, описанный в этом обзоре
2. Wi-Fi роутер *TREDNET* 
Очевидно, роутер постепенно выходит из строя. С момента включения питания до момента включения устройства проходит минут десять. Модем за это время успевает установить соединение как с DSLAM, так и с сервером провайдера (зеленый и оранжевый индикаторы DSL и PPP/ACT горят). Однако он, естественно, не может увидеть локальную сеть (оранжевый индикатор LAN 100M не горит).
Следовательно, встает вопрос о смене роутера. Поскольку модем приобретен почти 9 лет назад, то логично сменить и его. Хочу приобрести ADSL-модем с поддержкой Wi-Fi, чтобы вместо двух устройств осталось одно.
При этом стоимость модема не должна превышать $150. Однако он не должен быть и чересчур дешевым. Поскольку я мало что понимаю в подобных устройствах, то прошу совета у более опытных форумчан.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Я предпочитаю фирму D-Link. По-моему, это и не дорого и довольно качественно.

----------


## PavelA

> Поскольку модем приобретен почти 9 лет назад, т


 Можно для начала обновить прошивку.
За такой срок много воды утекло.

----------


## Val_Ery

Я, как и Никита, предпочитаю D-Link...
Посмотрите модель 2640 (не реклама, но 4 лана, wi-fi по неплохой цене...)

----------


## Matias

Всем спасибо за советы, однако необходимость в ADSL-модеме скоро отпадет, поскольку МГТС переключит мой дом с меди на оптоволокно. Естественно, технология ADSL работать не будет.

----------

